# TV3 Newsreport: Cork Taxi "Union" does not allow Non National Taxi Drivers.



## thedaras (30 Mar 2009)

Ive just watched the news and on it they showed a taxi driver saying he was a non national and that he had asked two years ago to join the union,and was told he couldnt ,his friend then asked again two weeks ago and was told he couldnt join!! 

He said if you dont believe me you can ask the man himself who was there.

The interviewer did just that and the union guy, said non nationals cannot join the union!! The interviewer asked ,if that could possibly be legal and the union man said,it depends how its interpreted..

I feel sick to the stomach.....does anyone know if this could possibly be true??


----------



## Purple (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*

That's unions for ya.


----------



## liaconn (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*

Foreign nationals have exactly the same employment rights as Irish workers which I'm sure must include the right to join a union. Did the union guy give any reason for this crazy decision. If they're affiliated to an umbrella union, I find it hard to believe they could make a unilateral and racist decision like this.


----------



## DublinTexas (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*

Wow that is not only outrages that makes me not use cabs that have a NTDU sticker on them.

And I thought of checking their requirements out on their web but funny:

The following site is unavailable due to routine maintenance: 

On the day they strike they have routine maintenance going on, what not a union shop?


----------



## thedaras (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



liaconn said:


> Foreign nationals have exactly the same employment rights as Irish workers which I'm sure must include the right to join a union. Did the union guy give any reason for this crazy decision. If they're affiliated to an umbrella union, I find it hard to believe they could make a unilateral and racist decision like this.


 
As far as I recall he didnt give any reason.
The group shown on tv3 were from cork.
Its appalling.
Im not a union person at all,but feel everyone should have the right to join a union should they choose to do so..whatever time I did have for the unions is now absolutly gone.
I really am sickened by this.


----------



## thedaras (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*

If you go to the Tv3 website ,www.tv3.ie click on taxi drivers begin 24 hr strike.they have the video of the guy saying it.Ive no sound on my computer at the moment ,so have a listen and see what you think/


----------



## thedaras (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*

HI, I noticed in the background of this video, that there was a sign with
www.union.ie,, dont know if this makes any difference to the situation though.The below is a paragraph of their charter

The Rules of the Union provide, among its objectives a positive founding principle that the Union will “promote the primacy of members own decision making in all matters covered by the Rules of the Union, and in the development of its policies”. 
In addition, the Rules set out an outline of a number of positive rights of benefit members, as follows: “every member shall have the right to equal treatment and opportunity within the Union without discrimination on grounds of gender, marital status, disability, sexual orientation, occupation, age, citizenship, race, language or religious and political beliefs and shall have the following rights as members, that is to say:


----------



## Lex Foutish (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



thedaras said:


> If you go to the Tv3 website ,www.tv3.ie click on taxi drivers begin 24 hr strike.they have the video of the guy saying it.Ive no sound on my computer at the moment ,so have a listen and see what you think/


 
Just watched your link. Wow!!!!!!

On a lighter note, doesn't the spokesman being interviewed look very like Alvin Stardust?


----------



## thedaras (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



Lex Foutish said:


> Just watched your link. Wow!!!!!!
> 
> On a lighter note, doesn't the spokesman being interviewed look very like Alvin Stardust?


 
He does!!! I couldnt put my finger on who he looked like ,but your right he really does look like him


----------



## Lex Foutish (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



thedaras said:


> He does!!! I couldnt put my finger on who he looked like ,but your right he really does look like him


 
"Oh, won't you be my coo ca choo!" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4Y93Qucbt0


----------



## DublinTexas (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*

_We can only take in local Cork Men....._

What the frack! In a country where you are still a blowin after living 20 years in an estate you were not born in this is quite possible but were is the common sense.

Non Nationals work as hard as the local cork men, they provide the same service like local cork men so why should they not have the right to be in the same union as local cork men.

Quite possibly they also don't allow local Cork femals to join!

TV3 should have asked harder questions, this is rasim!


----------



## thedaras (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



Lex Foutish said:


> "Oh, won't you be my coo ca choo!"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4Y93Qucbt0


 
Excellent


----------



## thedaras (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



DublinTexas said:


> _We can only take in local Cork Men....._
> 
> What the frack! In a country where you are still a blowin after living 20 years in an estate you were not born in this is quite possible but were is the common sense.
> 
> ...


Couldnt agree with you more...
Any ideas what to do about it?


----------



## Lex Foutish (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*

I hope AAM members get to look at your TV3 link tonight as it will probably have changed by tomorrow.


----------



## Purple (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



Lex Foutish said:


> I hope AAM members get to look at your TV3 link tonight as it will probably have changed by tomorrow.



I just watched it. 
I think it's grossly unfair for the spokesman to come on national TV is disguise... oh, and blatant racism is no surprise from organisations whose sole purpose is to protect its members to the detriment of the general public. 
Unions exist to exclude those who have not and protect those that have.


----------



## S.L.F (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



DublinTexas said:


> this is rasim!


 
No this is Rasim

[broken link removed]


----------



## DavyJones (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



thedaras said:


> If you go to the Tv3 website ,www.tv3.ie click on taxi drivers begin 24 hr strike.they have the video of the guy saying it.Ive no sound on my computer at the moment ,so have a listen and see what you think/




That is the funniest and scariest thing I have seen in a while.Shame on them.


----------



## thedaras (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



Purple said:


> I just watched it.
> *I think it's grossly unfair for the spokesman to come on national TV is disguise...* oh, and blatant racism is no surprise from organisations whose sole purpose is to protect its members to the detriment of the general public.
> Unions exist to exclude those who have not and protect those that have.


 
Very funny....they do live in a parallel universe


----------



## thedaras (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



Lex Foutish said:


> I hope AAM members get to look at your TV3 link tonight as it will probably have changed by tomorrow.


 
Good point..wonder if I can save it somehow,,


----------



## Lex Foutish (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



S.L.F said:


> No this is Rasim
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Bet you always got 10/10 in your spelling test every Friday, S.L.F!


----------



## thedaras (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



S.L.F said:


> No this is Rasim
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Now now


----------



## Lex Foutish (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



thedaras said:


> Good point..wonder if I can save it somehow,,


 
I've saved it but I have my doubts if it'll revert back to this tomorrow.


----------



## thedaras (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



Lex Foutish said:


> I've saved it but I have my doubts if it'll revert back to this tomorrow.


 
 Ive just emailed it to myself,just in case.I presume that means I will have it,not sure though...


----------



## Lex Foutish (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



thedaras said:


> Ive just emailed it to myself,just in case.I presume that means I will have it,not sure though...


 
Yeah, I emailed the link to myself also. We'll know tomorrow but I really hope it works.


----------



## thedaras (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



Lex Foutish said:


> Yeah, I emailed the link to myself also. We'll know tomorrow but I really hope it works.


 
must try upload it to youtube.dont know how to do that ..yet...


----------



## baldyman27 (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*

Lex, did you ever get into the cab with that guy? We call him Elvis, I think that's what everyone calls him. A right sickening.....


----------



## Lex Foutish (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



baldyman27 said:


> Lex, did you ever get into the cab with that guy? We call him Elvis, I think that's what everyone calls him. A right sickening.....


 
Never, Baldyman. And I don't think I ever saw him before but the Elvis connection is obvious.  

I hope that all our AAM Brethern and Sisterhood don't think we all look like, and go on like that, here in Utopia.


----------



## Lex Foutish (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



thedaras said:


> must try upload it to youtube.dont know how to do that ..yet..


 
Wonderful idea! Is there anybody viewing who can advise on how to do it? Or who would do it? It'd be a shame to lose it.


----------



## baldyman27 (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



Lex Foutish said:


> I hope that all our AAM Brethern and Sisterhood don't think we all look like, and go on like that, here in Utopia.


 
I hope my username covers me on that one.


----------



## Lex Foutish (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



baldyman27 said:


> I hope my username covers me on that one.


 
Touché, Baldyman!


----------



## thedaras (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



Lex Foutish said:


> Wonderful idea! Is there anybody viewing who can advise on how to do it? Or who would do it? It'd be a shame to lose it.


Have posted on AAM to ask if  I can do it..Ill do it if its legal,but there may be an issue around the fact that its not my footage.wonder would Tv3 give me permission..


----------



## Lex Foutish (31 Mar 2009)

Thread open again... Fair play! 

This is the link to the interview. Hope it's ok to post it here.

[broken link removed]


----------



## thedaras (31 Mar 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Thread open again... Fair play!
> 
> This is the link to the interview. Hope it's ok to post it here.
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Im just raging that I cant hear it!! (sound gone on computer )

I did hear it this morning on newstalk and Im glad Ive no sound now!!

That being said ,try looking at it with no sound,its
hilarious,watching Elvis/ Alvin Stardust


----------



## DublinTexas (31 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



S.L.F said:


> No this is Rasim
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
I do apologize to Rasim for comparing him to the action of some people in Cork.

_Note to self, ensure spell checking._


Okay, so I watched the extended version here.

That one guy (2nd person) seriously blamed the coloured guys for the problems and said that there are not proper background checks done on them but on the white they do.

Seriously, were the hell are the law enforcement people dealing with this outrages racism.

Oh yes, dragging painters into interviews or confiscating e-mails at radio stations.


----------



## S.L.F (31 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



DublinTexas said:


> _Note to self, ensure spell checking._
> Seriously, were the hell are the law enforcement people dealing with this outrages racism.


 
It's "outrageous"...

3/10


----------



## DublinTexas (31 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



S.L.F said:


> It's "outrageous"...
> 
> 3/10


 
So what do we learn, I can’t become a taxi driver in Cork because I can’t spell?

Or maybe I can get FÁS to pay an English course for me because I feel that I can’t bring my point over in AAM? Surely they must have a budget for that.

Or maybe switch the spell check to English (Ireland)?


----------



## Purple (31 Mar 2009)

*Re: Non National Taxi Drivers*



			
				DublinTexas;840415
[FONT=Arial said:
			
		

> Or maybe switch the spell check to English (Ireland)?[/FONT]


Yea, and go easy on the big writing (or get new glasses).


----------



## baldyman27 (31 Mar 2009)

This may sound like I'm taking sides or that I'm racist, I'm not. My father owns his own taxi and works in Cork. He detests the clique of taxi drivers that are in there, is affiliated to no base (just picks up off the street and has his regular customers) and generally keeps himself to himself and has nothing to do with those other (insert preferred derogatory expletive) - his views, not necessarily mine. However, he checked up (I don't know how, I'm only relying on what he tells me) about two years ago how many coloured drivers there were in Cork and reckoned that there were a lot more who were actually driving taxis, that there were more than one working off each licence.

I don't support the stance taken by the taxi unions, especially their racist exclusions. Just giving another side to the story, though it is hearsay.


----------



## Smashbox (1 Apr 2009)

I loved that link btw... that Alvin guy is HOT


----------



## michaelm (1 Apr 2009)

thedaras said:


> The interviewer did just that and the union guy, said non nationals cannot join the union!! The interviewer asked ,if that could possibly be legal and the union man said,it depends how its interpreted..


They probably view anyone not from Cork as a non-national.


----------



## Howitzer (1 Apr 2009)

michaelm said:


> They probably view anyone not from Cork as a non-national.


Strangle enough if you go to the TV3 site and look at the entended interview link they interview a number of other taxi drivers and one has a noticably Continental European accent, possibly Italian but living in Ireland a long time, but certainly not from Ireland (or Cork). 

Is it cos I's black? Yes.


----------



## Purple (1 Apr 2009)

Howitzer said:


> *Strangle enough *if you go to the TV3 site and look at the entended interview link they interview a number of other taxi drivers and one has a noticably Continental European accent, possibly Italian but living in Ireland a long time, but certainly not from Ireland (or Cork).
> 
> Is it cos I's black? Yes.



Strangle enough what?
Cork people?


----------



## bond-007 (1 Apr 2009)

Looks like they edited that video.


----------



## Lex Foutish (2 Apr 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Looks like they edited that video.


 
Our man is still here:- 

[broken link removed]=


----------



## Smashbox (2 Apr 2009)

Nice find Lex.. he'll never get away!


----------



## Lex Foutish (2 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Nice find Lex.. he'll never get away!


 
Inspector Baldyman and myself are big into Glam Rock. How could we ever let him get away?


----------



## Smashbox (2 Apr 2009)

Hahaha good good. Just don't get TOO close to the bald one.


----------



## Lex Foutish (2 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Hahaha good good. Just don't get TOO close to the bald one.


 
Like this? 








Don't worry, Smashbox. Our BaldyMan is a safe pair of hands!


----------

